# Erfahrungen mit der neuen ALDI-Gurke

## doll1

Hat schon jemand welche?

Ich versuch gerade, ein vernünftiges Betriebssystem   :Wink:  drauf zu schnitzen. Werd meine Erfahrungen mal posten, wenn das nicht OT ist.

Die erste ist schonmal:

Mit Knoppix krieg ich das SIS900-onboard-ethernet garnicht eingerichtet.

Die Gentoo-Live-CD 1.4 rc1 konfiguriert eth0 zwar (ifconfig ok) aber mit adsl komm ich nicht raus.

Demnächst mehr

----------

## KiLLaCaT

das IST OT(ausser das mit gentoo) aber bei knoppix gehts eh meistens.

----------

## doll1

 :Rolling Eyes: 

vielleicht kannst Du mir ja 'n Tip geben, wie ich die sis900-onboard an's Laufen krieg, damit ich mich daran aus dem stage1-tarball ziehen kann?  :Confused: 

----------

## gfroo

hallo,

auch ich habe mir den aldi-pc gekauft und xp nur kurz nochgefahren  :Smile:  beim booten von der gentoo-1.4-ut-2003-live-cd hatte ich probleme die netzwerkkarte zu aktivieren, deshalb hab ich gentoo-1.4 von der gentoo-1.2-cd installiert. nachdem ich das erste mal in das installierte gentoo gebootet hatte => kein netz, trotz korrekter einstellungen (egal ob mit ifconfig/route oder dhcpcd).

interessant ist vielleicht noch die tatsache, dass ifconfig die richtige MAC-addresse der verwendeten NICs (die eingebaute SiS900 und eine alte 3com) erkennt und ständig den overrun-counter erhöht.

von einem arbeitskollegen hab ich den tip, dass es probleme beim aushandeln der NIC-parameter (10/100 Mbps, full/half-duplex) geben könnte. 

was meint ihr dazu?

----------

## Luxus

installiert gentoo aus knoppix..

www.knoppix.de

läuft wunderbar.. und dank göttlicher hw erkennung hatte ich bis jetzt keine probleme..

auch sehr gut um herrauszufinden was für hardware man hat (also welche treiber dafür verwendet werden können)

----------

## ajordan

was isn da genau fuern Chipsatz verbaut?

Laut einem Artikel auf heise.de

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/gs-28.11.02-000/

laesst sich die onbard ethernet-Schnittstelle mit den Treiber von Nvidia in Betrieb nehmen.

Alex

----------

## CHerzog

 *ajordan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/gs-28.11.02-000/
> 
> 

 

Aldi != Plus

Aber abgesehen davon steht in der heute erschienenen (bzw. Montag erscheinenden) C't ein Bericht. Auch zum Thema Linux auf dem Rechner wird geschrieben.

Christian

----------

## doll1

gfroo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> von einem arbeitskollegen hab ich den tip, dass es probleme beim aushandeln der NIC-parameter (10/100 Mbps, full/half-duplex) geben könnte.
> 
> 

 

gibt's vielleicht 'ne Möglichkeit, die Verhandlung der NIC-Parameter zu umgehen indem man sie vorgibt?

Dass die Hardware prinzipiell erkannt wird (ifconfig), hab ich auch schon gemerkt.

----------

## ajordan

@ CHerzog

Is doch egal, sind alles bIllgiheimer   :Wink: 

Alex

----------

## gfroo

Luxus: mit welcher knoppix version gehts? wäre schön, wenn man mal rausfinden könnte mit welchen kernels, kernelmodules, etc. die netzwerkkarten im aldi rechner funktionieren...

gerald <-- zervweifelt...

----------

## doll1

Mit der neuen Knoppix geht es einwandfrei. Damit hab ich gentoo aus der stage1 gezogen.

ADSL lief dann anschließend auch unter gentoo.

Dann habe ich bei der Kernelmodifikation zuviel auf einmal verstellt und krieg seitdem wieder keinen Connect mehr

 :Sad: 

keep on [tc]ryin'...

----------

## doll1

Sis900 geht einwandfrei. Das hat lediglich mit apic-unterstützung nicht funktioniert.

Dummerweise hat der Parameter noapic an der 1.4_rc2 livecd nicht funktioniert. Mit selbst kompiliertem Kernel ging das dann.

Weiter geht's...

----------

## map

>Sis900 geht einwandfrei. Das hat lediglich mit apic-unterstützung nicht funktioniert. 

stimmt. bei meinem sis648-chipsatz-board funzte netzwerk nicht.

einfach im BIOS apic deaktivieren, und schon geht die 40MB-RC2-LiveCD.

viel spass.

----------

## mwahl

Hi,

ich mache gerade auch die ersten Erfahrungen mit 1.4_rc3 und dem ALDI Rechner und bekomme dabei die sis900 Netzwerkkarte nicht zum Laufen.

Nach einem 

```
modprobe sis900
```

 liefert dmesg folgende Zeile

Unable to resolve I/O region #1:100@ec00 for device 00:04.0

Sicherlich liegt es an diesen apic oder acpi Sachen von denen ich noch keine Ahnung habe. Allerdings gibt es im ALDI BIOS keine Möglichkeit die Unterstützung zu deaktivieren. Als boot option an noapic anzugeben zeigt auch keine Wirkung bei der rc3.

Weiss jemand Rat oder sollte das auf bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## doll1

 *mwahl wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Allerdings gibt es im ALDI BIOS keine Möglichkeit die Unterstützung zu deaktivieren. Als boot option an noapic anzugeben zeigt auch keine Wirkung bei der rc3.
> 
> Weiss jemand Rat oder sollte das auf bugs.gentoo.org?

 

Ja, wie gesagt, die Erfahrung habe ich auch gemacht. Ich habe das Ding mit knoppix gebootet. Da funktioniert das mit kernelparameter 'noapic' (ist default). Da kannst Du die dsl-verbindung einrichten, den ganzen sermon mit partition einrichten, tarball von der rc3 aufspielen, chrooten, usw alles auf 'ner knoppix console. Und wenn Du dann deinen kernel kompiliert hast, im grub.conf noapic in die kernel kommandozeile, rebooten und et jeht...

von der gentoo-cd brauchst Du also nur den stageX tarball.

Bei mir rennt die Gurke jetzt übrigens. Zumindest netzwerk, nvidia und sound. TV partiell (hab hier nur 2 1/2 Programme und deshalb noch nicht so die Motivation), Modem brauche ich noch nicht und all die vielen kleinen Schlitze hab ich auch noch nicht benutzt.

Frag ruhig weiter   :Wink: 

Ach ja dvd's gucken kann man auch ganz gut mit xine, kann man die Kiste aber auch mit einfrieren   :Smile: 

----------

## mwahl

Vielen Dank fuer die Infos.

Ich habe Knoppix bisher noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt, aber ich werde das wohl mal testen.

Diese boot options bei 1.4_rc2 und 1.4_rc3 sind wohl generell ein Problem. Soweit ich das richtig erkennen konnte gibt es auf der CD irgendein isolinux.cfg File in dem der gentoo kernel immer mit 'append apic=on ... etc ' gebootet wird.

-->bugs.gentoo.org?

----------

## doll1

 *mwahl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe Knoppix bisher noch nicht in den Fingern gehabt, aber ich werde das wohl mal testen.
> 
> 

 

vorletzte ct heft-cd oder www.knoppix.de. Beeindruckt durch seine Hardwareerkennung und läuft vollständig von CD. Ideales Rettungssystem, würde ich sagen.

 *mwahl wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -->bugs.gentoo.org?
> 
> 

 

möglich, aber da kenn ich mich nicht aus

----------

